# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Leanne to be pregnant in corrie as well as real life?

## kayla05

Corrie bosses have yet to decide whether to include the real-life pregnancy of Jane Danson, who plays Danny Baldwin's new lady friend Leanne.

My source revealed, "It would make a perfect plot but, as yet, no decision has been made."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

most actresses that fall pregnant in real life don't like having it in the storyline

----------


## Emmak2005

> most actresses that fall pregnant in real life don't like having it in the storyline


I sort of agree with you there. I mean Katie Sugden, Chaz Dingle, Cindy Beale, Darlene Taylor, etc were all pregnant during their storylines and their script wasn't changed to suit their lifestyle. Sometimes their characters disappear for a few months if they've been obviously hiding the bumps (behind bags and baggy clothing usually).


But in some cases scriptwriters do re-write the storylines if need be, I guess as long as they have plenty of for-warning. And in the most extreme of cases they chop the original idea around a bit, so it can made to be believable, despite the fact it's supposed to be a fictional soap.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i think it'd make a cracking storyline if she got pregnant with Danny's baby, i can't stand it when people hide behind bags etc for months, and they never get good storylines whilst all this is going on either....

----------


## Em

this could be done really well - Id like to see Leanne have a one night stand with Jamie, get pregnant and not know whose it was, his or Danny's.

----------


## kayla05

I agree Em9283, that would be a good storyline!

----------


## littlemo

> this could be done really well - Id like to see Leanne have a one night stand with Jamie, get pregnant and not know whose it was, his or Danny's.


Yes I thought that too. It would be great!

----------


## Penguin8191

yeh that would be good. i doubt jamie would agree to that though!

----------


## Cornishbabe

I think they might as well include it in the story line. it would fit really well

----------


## Abi

The story would be quite good. Would be good to see how Frankie and everyone reacts.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> this could be done really well - Id like to see Leanne have a one night stand with Jamie, get pregnant and not know whose it was, his or Danny's.


I also think this would be a good storyline as well. Leanne will then not have to hide her bump all the time  :Big Grin:   and Corrie could probably do this storyline very well.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

if they do then they will ahve to make it so that it the same time as when in real life she became pregnant

----------

